# What do you think about Spinning Decoys?



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

*Regular Mojo or Baby Mojo*​
Regular Sized Drake2255.00%Regular Sized Hen717.50%Baby Drake922.50%Baby Hen25.00%


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

I was just wondering what everybody thinks about the mojo spinning decoys. Do you think that the baby mojos are just as good as the larger ones or are they just cheaper? Do you like to use drakes or hens? I would also like to know if anybody has had any problems with them.

Any comments will be appreciated


----------



## JonnyVance (Sep 30, 2007)

Go with the regular sized drake. Baby MoJo's are alright but you should just spend the extra money and get the real deal!


----------



## sleeri (Oct 9, 2006)

I agree with JonnyVance, go with the regular size drake. I've got two regulars (just got the second in Sept.) - one drake and one hen. I've always had good luck with the drake. Not sure what to expect out of the hen this year, although I suspect the motion is key, not color.


----------



## Flicka (Oct 21, 2005)

Why?? You can get two baby's for the price of one regular. Just curious.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

Flicka said:


> Why?? You can get two baby's for the price of one regular. Just curious.


i have 2 baby mojo's and 1 original from like 5 years ago. the 2 baby mojo's didn't survive a full season, they are cheap POS's. The full size original is still kickin. We have moved to almost all lucky ducks in our group. they are built way better and stronger.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

shiawassee_kid said:


> We have moved to almost all lucky ducks in our group. they are built way better and stronger.


Yep yep yep. We will never use MOJO again, we have two luckys now and we love em.


----------



## gadgetman (Sep 26, 2007)

Here too.

Mojo's have casued me NOTHING but trouble.

My Lucky duck's have been MUCH better and it is a better product IMHO!


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Does anybody think that using a hen works better?


----------



## Flicka (Oct 21, 2005)

Interesting. My brother bought a baby 1 week ago, used it twice. This past weekend he went to get it Friday night, make sure the battery was charged. It did nothing. We couldn't get it to work. 2 days, total of about 3 hrs of hunting, and it didn't work anymore.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

My friends and I have about 6 Lucky's between us.

No problems at all.

.......accept the one that got dropped in the water when it was on......that one didn't fare to well.

LOL.

Otherwise, love the Lucky's. Plus, your supposed to charge the battery every other month or something when not in use.

Haven't done that. And still going after 3 yrs.

:sniper:


----------



## greenwinger_13 (Oct 6, 2005)

I have had my lucky for it seems like 5 years and never one problem no matter what the condition... remote has been faultless also


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Lucky's deffinitly are the way to go.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Does Lucky make a Hen?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yes they do or atleast use to.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

we had one mojo duck right away and that is the only one. Now all we use is the lucky ducks, i would say they are much better. As for hen or drake all we got are the drake decoys and i dont think it really matters.


----------



## sflem849 (Mar 4, 2004)

Do you put out all six at the same time? That would be sweeeeeet. I have heard more is better. I have a Flambeau that survived "the great plunge."
I have one Flam Drake and a "Flam" hen that I made myself. I havent noticed a difference between hen and drake. I was talking to a guy at the hunting store and he said he would only use drakes bc the hens should be on the water calling...idk...just a theory.
I ended up making my own swd bc Flambeau sent me a replacement motor with a bent shaft so I got another free replacement. If I were the dude in Amery I would first call up Mojo and ask them to make good, but if they dont. You can get the same motor from the guy who makes them for Mojo, formerly for Flam, Lucky, etc, etc, etc. It is called Intermotion and they are in S Carolina or someplace over there. If you would like I can try to dig up the info, but that could be VERY difficult.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

I have a big drake mallard Mojo and Have had no problem with it. I've had it around 4 yrs now, and love it. Luckys work good as well.


----------



## 9erfan (Oct 18, 2007)

Been using two baby mojo's since last year--work fine, no problems... 1 drake/1 hen. got the baby's because they were easier to pack in and out of walk in areas and price was right.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

Years back I purchased a skyscraper. I believe it was one of the first ones. I had nothing but problems with that stupid thing. It had the old wing nut that had to be put into the groove to attach the wings. Try doing that in the dark! Then the battery would never take a good charge, replaced the battery and the same thing, even tried a different charger....said to hel* with it. I have a lucky now and that has been great


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

I've been using a single wing thang and can't beleive the results the duck's come in straight at it, and it's so easy to pack.


----------



## Honker Guide (Mar 15, 2007)

Well necessity is the mother of invention so I came up with a spinner that doesn't need a battery or wind to make it work. And I have found that after using it quite a bit, that I can finess the ducks like I do with a call by reading them and giving them what they want as far as wing speed and duration of spin, Some times it only takes one rotation and I have found that over water, this one works better than an electric spinner. It comes with the head and tail flocked and works by pulling a string back and forth. Paul


----------



## D&amp;D (Sep 14, 2005)

I have two Baby Mojo drakes and they work great. One is 4 years old and the other is 2. I'm surprised to hear about others having problems with these. I have four other friends that use the Baby Mojo and none of us has ever had a problem. My theory on the success of these things is the white flashing wing, so I don't think it matters whether you use the drake or the hen. I also have seen the difference by using several of these on a field spread. That's why I like the Baby Mojo - $60 each.


----------

